# Being Human



## Mouse

Anybody watch Being Human? I love it! New series starts tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## sloweye

Hell yeah! i've been ithching for the new series. 
I thought from the word go it's a fantastic concept. It's a fun show but suitably dark where it counts. I seem to remember it was short on fans around here, there were a few though.


----------



## Mouse

Yay! Knew you'd have good taste. Can't wait for it tomorrow.


----------



## sloweye

Good taste... twisted mind, same thing in the right company i suppose


----------



## Mouse

Heh, true! They're not in Bristol any more though, are they? I think it's Wales now.


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, as far as i can remember. 
should mean a new big bad for them to go up against this time, i hear tell of more wolves which would make a change from the vampire hoards.


----------



## Mouse

But didn't Herrick come back end of last series? But he's a werevamp now?!


----------



## sloweye

i'm not sure now, i lost my recording of it when the old digi-box packed up  .I'm hoping he only gets a bit part in this series, we need fresh baddness to keep people interested. (wanting a fourth series) Keeping him at the helm could get stale i think.


----------



## Mouse

I've got all the DVDs! Yeah, I'm hoping for a new baddie. I liked Herrick, but don't really want him back!


----------



## sloweye

*sulks* i'm gonna have to robb you whole DVD collection you know  .

I'm seeing when i look of an overview of the final ep, Annie comming back through the doorway and dragging kemp into the other world. but the bloke doing the reviwe seems more interested in telling us how pants the show is.


----------



## Mouse

Well he's clearly an idiot then.

I think the very final scene was Daisy and the podgy vamp girl putting blood into Herrick's grave then he comes out of it? Can't remember exactly. Although, I always thought that George actually _ate_ Herrick.


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, that what i thought to. i have the image of the door being closed on the two of them, lots of screams and crunching sounds... and some sort of interesting comment the next day from George about being to full. (altough that could be from some other wolf related show/film)


----------



## Mouse

Yeah... I'm pretty sure that all we see left of Herrick is a blood smear on the wall.


----------



## sloweye

Now i'm pushing my tiny brain i do recall a panting herrik sitting up in the grave all black eyeballs and panic stricken.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, at the end of last series. They might do a 'previously' scene at the beginning of the new one. 

I think the first ep is about a new vampire person.


----------



## sloweye

I'm looking forward to finding out more about the Annie situation... wasn't the last time we saw her on the TV screen in the new cottage?


----------



## Mouse

Yep. And she said something like she didn't know what 'they' wanted from her. I think. 

Trouble is, I have a date tomorrow eve... Do you think he'd be annoyed if I said I had to be home by 9?


----------



## sloweye

If he doesn't want to see it... he's not for you


----------



## Mouse

Very true!


----------



## Mouse

Did you see it? I missed what the train girl said Mitchell had to do to get Annie back!


----------



## sloweye

Not yet, recorded it. just waiting until the living room is clear of enjoyment disrupting perental types


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, don't blame you! That's why I didn't catch what was said. Because of disruptive parent types!


----------



## sloweye

I tend to do it offen, saves missing the important bits.


----------



## sloweye

That was awesome! loved the man passing through the door bit, very well done. And the, shall we say woodland carpark bit, for the sake of being family friendly  so funny.

Now, the bit on the train.... big gap incase you didn't want to know...








She told him he didn't have to do anything. he just had to go back because he had to compleat his part in the puzzle, and that was to die at the hand of a wolf (my guess is thats where Herrik is going to come back in to it)

All in all a great start to the series, and loving the greater wolf involvement.


----------



## sloweye

Oh, and..... Stake & chips anyone?... Classic


----------



## Mouse

Ah right! Cheers. I thought she said he had to kill a werewolf.


----------



## Lenny

Did anyone catch the Terry Pratchett comment at the beginning?

The episode was definitely worth the wait, but now I'm not sure what's going to happen during the rest of the series - I was expecting the "Rescue Annie!" arc to last at least five or six episodes.


----------



## Mouse

No, missed that! I was surprised Annie came back so soon too.


----------



## sloweye

> *Squeak:*Ah right! Cheers. I thought she said he had to kill a werewolf.



No, t'other way around.



> *Lenny:*Did anyone catch the Terry Pratchett comment at the beginning?



I did, the letting agent. "thank God for Terry Pratchett"


----------



## Lenny

I heard the "Thank god", but not what for.  I'm thinking she was moaning about "sh*t all" on TV, but I'm not sure.

After the football I think I'll look for it with subtitles.


----------



## sloweye

George was making excuses for why Mitchel was shouting at the TV, can't remember what the program was he said they loved (cash in the attic or something along those lines) but the "thank god for Terry Pratchett, thats all i can say" was her responce to it.


----------



## Lenny

Got it:

_Mitchell is hitting the TV because it's just gone to static. Estate agent walks in, finishing her phone call._
EA: I know. There's tit all on these days. Thank god for Terry Pratchett is all I'm saying.


----------



## Mouse

She was trying a bit too hard to be what's-her-name from Gavin and Stacey I think! Cool line though.


----------



## sloweye

*shudders*

How very dare you speak of such tripe in a thread about a good show


----------



## Mouse

Sorry. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## sloweye

I should think so to! Now go watch some Merlin to make up for it


----------



## Mouse

Good plan! I was thinking about watching it from the very beginning again. Might just do that.


----------



## sloweye

And why not i say 
I just finished watching the whole first series of misfits, series two lined up for tomorrow after work.


----------



## Mouse

I keep getting told I would love Misfits, but I've not seen any of it. So much to watch, so little time!


----------



## sloweye

It's heroes with chavs, very funny and cleverly writen.


----------



## Mouse

One day, maybe. One day.

If there's nothing good on after this series of Being Human is over, I might watch it!


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i might re-watch the first episode before bed tonight, pick out the important bits i missed, a week between episodes is just to long.


----------



## Lenny

Talking about Misfits, did no-one else notice the face of Tom McNair?


----------



## Mouse

Nope, because I don't watch it. Heard he was in Misfits though. And apparently the ghost was in EastEnders but didn't know that as I don't watch that either.  Knew who Robson Green was though!


----------



## sloweye

Lenny said:


> Talking about Misfits, did no-one else notice the face of Tom McNair?



I thnk i missed that one too.


----------



## Lenny

Kelly from Misfits:






Tom McNair from Being Human:


----------



## sloweye

Oh, thats me being thick. I thought you were on about the musician Tom McNair (i didn't twig on the name in the show)






DOH!


----------



## Mouse

Good, and slightly weird, ep last night.

Don't understand why George's star of David affected the vampire though. I seem to remember in the first series him saying that Mitchell held it for him while he went through a transformation?


----------



## Moonbat

I thought last night's episode wasn't as good as the first one of the series. Not bad, quite amusing but not quite as tense as the first one.
Are they doing kind of spin off with Adam, a teenage version (like The Sarah Jane Files) of Being Human called Becoming Human? I think that's what I heard.

Anyway, quite good. I haven't seen all the previous series, have they mentioned the 'old ones' before?

They seem to be making a fair few enemies.


----------



## sloweye

I enjoyed this one too, thought the spin off abit odd though. i've not looked at it yet but it strikes me as a bit of a Eastenders E20 thing that failed so miserably, but lets hope net eh?

I seem to remember the star of David having the same effect when George went in to Kemps place last series (could be wrong there). Maybe Mitchell was suffering it as a part of his guilt thing. (but i can't remember him holding it for George before, again that could just be my poor memory)

I don't think the old ones have played any big part, but i think they have been mentioned before by Herrik.

All in all this one has laid out the foundations for some good story lines.


----------



## Lenny

Mouse said:


> Don't understand why George's star of David affected the vampire though. I seem to remember in the first series him saying that Mitchell held it for him while he went through a transformation?



It was mentioned in the first series, by Herrick I think, that the star only affects people George has bad feelings towards - because he likes Mitchell, Mitchell can hold it and be exposed to it without harm.

---

Very weird episode. Though, it is nice to see more of the worlds of vampires and werewolves outside of George, Nina and Mitchell.

Can't say I've heard of the old ones before.

*Becoming Human* could grow into its own, but at the moment it's simply Biker Grove with a few weirdos.

BBC - Becoming Human


----------



## sloweye

I fear i may never get to see it, i've just tried but my pathetic 0.5mb or less internet speed just won't let the iPlayer work. the most i managed in 5mins was half the opening speach. Gutted! BT's outdated cr*p phone lines have much to answer for.


----------



## Mouse

Lenny said:


> It was mentioned in the first series, by Herrick I think, that the star only affects people George has bad feelings towards - because he likes Mitchell, Mitchell can hold it and be exposed to it without harm.



Ah right! Thanks.

Yeah, I remember it seeming to work against Kemp's lot too.


----------



## Mouse

Just watched Becoming Human. BBC - Becoming Human: BECOMING HUMAN EPISODE ONE

Only 12 minutes long! It was alright actually, though why didn't the girl get he was a vampire?! Or doesn't it work both ways?


----------



## Lenny

I suppose she doesn't know about the other races - whilst Adam has been introduced to the world, Christa was probably left on her own.

Remember when we saw how George and Mitchell met (a flashback in series one, or maybe the first episode of series two) - George was alone and scared and wondering why he was getting beaten up so much recently. He had no idea about vampires, ghosts and other werewolves.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah I remember that, but I thought George was aware they were vampires. Maybe not then!


----------



## sloweye

Mouse said:


> Yeah I remember that, but I thought George was aware they were vampires. Maybe not then!



I thought the same there, I though Georges confusion was why Mitchell was helping him while other vamps here kicking his butt.


----------



## Mouse

How brilliant was that ep?! Best of the series so far! Won't say anything else in case you guys haven't seen it yet.


----------



## sloweye

S'ok, i ignored you until i saw it 

But yeah, that was awesome. Wanted it to carry on, loved Nina's closing line though and the snip of next weeks looks fantastic.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah definitely! I thought Nina was brilliant this ep, was nice to hear some of her background. Wonder how the baby thing will work?


----------



## Moonbat

Ah! I haven't watched it yet.
Was planning to, had it all mapped out, we were watching Catfish and had just enough time to get to the end with a few minutes to spare until BH started (9:00pm) then my stupid brother called and wanted some IT help. So I had to have a skype call with him that lasted half an hour. Then, of course, we had to finish the film and by that time we were both tired and went to bed. So I am dying to watch it tonight, but I hope I haven't read anything that gives too much away. Baby?!?!?!

Also, bought series 1 & 2 this weekend, so (as I have only seen half of series 2, and she hasn't watched any) we have got a lot of catch up to do. Yay! 13 hrs of BH


----------



## sloweye

Mouse said:


> Yeah definitely! I thought Nina was brilliant this ep, was nice to hear some of her background. Wonder how the baby thing will work?


**SPOILERS** (just for you moonbat  )

Guess we will find out more about that next week as the McNair boy's are set for their next visit to the show. 
Loved Georges face when Nina asked him at the end if he wanted to have a little hairy baby 
Also wondering who's going to find Grahams scrap book?


----------



## Mouse

Oh no! Sorry, Moonbat. Hope I didn't ruin anything!!

Slow, next week's does look really good. Be interesting to see what they have to say!


----------



## sloweye

I'm wondering if they will be the ones to declair war on mitchell?


----------



## J Riff

" _So that's it? I'll have to live like an aneorexic nun?"_

_What I remember about being in the UK, was how much better the ads were._
_During this show here, we get ads for: Erectile Dysfunction, Depression Drugs, Mr. Clean, Pampers and a half-dozen more._
_and previews for: Supernatural, The Eagle, Sanctuary, Primeval._


----------



## Moonbat

Watched it last night, no Mouse you didn't ruin anything, in fact the baby plot was mentioned in the trailer (played last week) for this week's show.
Pretty good episode, enjoyed the zombie (if that is what type 4 is?)
Also next week's episode looks good.


----------



## Mouse

Moonbat said:


> Watched it last night, no Mouse you didn't ruin anything, in fact the baby plot was mentioned in the trailer (played last week) for this week's show.
> Pretty good episode, enjoyed the zombie (if that is what type 4 is?)
> Also next week's episode looks good.



Cool. Yeah, I think I read on their Facebook page that a zombie was a type four.



sloweye said:


> I'm wondering if they will be the ones to declair war on mitchell?



Didn't Robson Green say to Mitchell that he'd live longer than him or something?


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i think i caught that. gonna have a re-watch of the last one later on so i hope the digi-box has caught the trailer.


----------



## sloweye

How good was lastinghts?
Won't spoil it untill i know people have watched it, but damn that was a good one


----------



## Mouse

Yes!! Loved it. Loved the werewolf stuff! And woo... the ad for next week's is on right now!


----------



## sloweye

Starting to really wish they would extend the number of episodes in a series.
wondering if the other wolves are gonna do a runner now or stickaround a while, and if the return of the Herrik will bring with it, A) a new breed & B) the old ones?


----------



## Mouse

Both I reckon! Reckon Herrick might be the wolf shaped bullet?


----------



## sloweye

Theres always that slim chance he might unit the wolves and vamps? the whole war between them has been rather played up this series.


----------



## Mouse

Maybe... You think he'd be after George though.


----------



## sloweye

He didn't seem to have much of a clue of what/when/who/how in the clip. Maybe he's there to beg for help, after all, with wolf blood in him now (if indeed he has it) he's going to be an outcast too.


----------



## Mouse

Oh yeah, I love that he's gone crazy!


----------



## sloweye

Did anyone else pick up on Mcnair's speach to Mitchell?

“I'm coming for you, pal. You can't outrun me. You definitely can't outfight me. *You can't even outlive me.*”

What do we make of that one?


----------



## Mouse

Yep. I just presumed he was meaning 'you can't outlive me because I'm going to kill you.'


----------



## sloweye

But i'd have thought that threat was a given in the privious one of "you spilt my boys blood, now i'm going to spill yours" and the "I'm comming for you"

I'm wondering if there will be another twist on the wolf curse, as George doesn't seem to be to clued up on it and we have only come across unenlightened wolves in earlier episodes?


----------



## Mouse

I don't think so... I reckon McNair was just sort of... poo pooing the one thing that vamps have over werewolves. They live longer. In my mind McNair's just bragging. Sort of "_You_ can't even manage _that_!"


----------



## sloweye

Maybe so.

Another great quote i picked up on while re-watch it was Mitchells _“I've got your back, Digby”._ during the fight... don't know how i missed that, gave me a good chuckel that one


----------



## Mouse

Ah, I missed that one!


----------



## Mouse

Seen it yet? Seen it yet?? 

Brilliant ep! I love Nina even more. _Really_ hope nothing happens to her!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Nina just keeps on getting better. Her US counterpart pales in comparison. They'd better not kill off Nina. She has so much inner strength and grace. I was nearly in tears when she told George about her childhood. That was powerful acting from Sinead Keenan.


----------



## Mouse

Did they actually go ahead with the US version?! I never understand that. Both countries speak English. 

And I don't think they'll kill of Nina, but I'm thinking she and George might split. Although I hope not!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Yep, they went ahead. It's five episodes in.

I hope Nina and George stay together. They've been through so much.


----------



## Mouse

Ack. Just looked up the American version on IMDB. Tis a shame they feel the need to do that to shows.

I will throw things at the TV if George and Nina split!


----------



## Moonbat

Watched Sunday's episode 'The longest day' last night and Wow! what an episode. My girlfriend actually pawsed it (sorry couldn't resist) when Herrick was about to get mean as she was so scared 
We haven't watched the earlier series yet so we don't know all the back story, but I thought it was a very good episode. A question though!

It seems that Mitchell and George don't know that Herrick is part wolf, is he part wolf? I thought Vampires could smell that sort of thing, or even wolves too?

If Herrick is acting (as it seems he might be) he is very good at it, with the whole freaking out at a lack of reflection thing, he has managed to split the group fairly quickly, in just under a day. 
An interesting trailer for next week, with (what looks like) Herrick and Mitchell in the olden days talking.

All in all, a very good episode. I liked that one. More please


----------



## Mouse

It was definitely a tense episode! I was getting all worked up when Nina and Mitchell were squaring off. 

I'm not sure Herrick is part wolf now! I thought he might be but now... I dunno.


----------



## Moonbat

Not that keen on this weeks episode, was a bit weak, but interesting none the less. Herrick is a bit scary, but George's Dad. I thought it was a bit odd that George couldn't tell that SPOILER - He wasn't a ghost - SPOILER earlier. If you're a werewolf can you not tell these things, can you only imagine that anyone you see could be, he had no problems touching things or opening doors or anything. Oh well.

Looking forward to next week, and nice flashback to Paris with Mitchell and Herrick


----------



## Mouse

I enjoyed the Herrick and that lady (Nancy, was it?) stuff, and thought the George stuff was funny, but yes, I agree. I also wondered why George couldn't...

Also thought that at the end there he was going to say Mum, Dad... I'm gay. Would've been a nice little nod to Russell.


----------



## Moonbat

I thought they were going to pre-empt him and say 'we know you're gay son' but they didn't, and it would have been a bit rude talking of it as a condition/illness.
I guess they just think he is a mad/delusional or something.


----------



## Mouse

NOOOOOOOOOO! Spoiler: Nina can't die!!! Evil.


----------



## Lenny

What a fantastic episode!

I've been thinking BH has been going downhill the past few weeks, with what felt like filler, but this week was incredible.


----------



## Mouse

Really? I don't think it was going downhill. Last week's felt like filler, but they've all been pretty damn good, I thought.

But yeah, last night!! Edge of seat stuff.


----------



## purple_kathryn

Mouse said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO! Spoiler: Nina can't die!!! Evil.


 I completely agree

My thoughts exactly!! Well that and spoiler: poor George!


----------



## Mouse

I'm hoping that what McNair said a couple of episodes back about werewolves growing stronger after each time they change could possibly apply to Nina...


----------



## Moonbat

I thought that was a fantastic episode. Stupid me looked at the spoiler without checking the date of the post and saw what Mouse said about Nina, so I knew it was coming (especially at the end)
I thought it was kind of good that McNair got killed in the same way he originally survived. I thought that made Herrick quite cool. For a man to kill a werewolf with just a small knife! I thought werewolves could only be killed by a silver bullet?
I loved the whole carnage bit, and was thinking that the police woman might get turned, but it was cool.
I glad this series has a few more episodes than the last two, and can't wait until next week.
I reckon Nina will be ok, I'm sure that somehow she will be saved,

What an ending though, with the click of the camera.


----------



## Mouse

Ah no! I put it in a spoiler especially for you, Moonbat, too! 

I thought about the silver bullet thing, but then it's not been mentioned in the series at all so probably doesn't apply here. And McNair killed the other werewolf with just a knife at the start of the ep.

That we saw George with Mitchell in a cage in the preview for next week's episode presumably means that Mitchell doesn't get locked up. And that either Nina dies or just the baby dies.


----------



## Moonbat

They have taken some liberties with the usual vampire/werewolf canon. I have noticed several bits, but not sure how they hold together.

Vampires - don't like sunlight, especially if they feed on blood, can't come in unless invited (let the right one in anyone?) die when staked through the heart, don't like religious symbols ((unless the bearer has a fondness for them) george's star of David)

Werewolfs - not sure, they turn into a wolf on the full moon, but apart from that I don't know. They can be killed by a knife (not specifically silver) and who knows what else maybe by bomb (monster squad anyone?) 

Anyhow, I think Mitchell and George might be fighting because George is annoyed that Mitchell did the box car 20 killing, it might have nothing to do with Nina, although it is more likely that it does. Also saw a clip of Tom (young McNair) going on a rampage with a stake, probably looking for Herrick. Could be interesting.
Still no explanation of how Herrick survived the original George attack, but as a vampire maybe can he only be truly killed by a stake, and with some blood can grow back together?

I was silly to read the spoilet when I hadn't seen the ep! Moonbats are renound for their stupidity.

All the previous series have ended with a new story line opening up, I wonder what it will be next week. Let's hope there is another series.


----------



## Mouse

I don't see why there wouldn't be another series! I just wish the series were longer, it feels like we're only just getting into this one.


----------



## Moonbat

It does seem that way, the 1st one was only 6 eps long, which is really short.
I think series 2 was 6 eps (havne't watched it all yet)
And now series 3 is 8 episodes, so maybe they are extending it.
I guess there will be a next series if this one has been popular enough, and since I can only imagine viewing figures are rising, then there should be.
What will be the possible story lines for next series?

George will eat some bad meat and have serious sickness
Mitchell will get a belated letter from the Queen
Nina will join Annie in the afterlife, and will stay until Herrick is got for his crime
Baby wolf will be at kindergarten and will make serious trouble
The old ones will show up and actually they were all made vampire as toddlers
None of the above


----------



## Mouse

All of the above would be pretty cool!

I reckon they'd bring in a new 'monster.' A demon maybe.


----------



## Moonbat

I suppose a Demon would fit, what other monsters go with Vampires and werewolves?
A mummy?
A mermaid? Bristol had a channel, maybe she has chased them round to Cardiff.


----------



## Mouse

Mermaid would be... weird. But good!


----------



## Mouse

Eeeeeeeeeeee!!! I mean... wha?! Just... gah!

Here follows spoilers, don't read unless you've seen the last ep! -

I knew that Leah was making up the whole bullet thing. I'm glad that what I said back along about McNair and the whole 'change makes us stronger' thing came good for Nina. But Mitchell!! I honestly didn't think they were going to do it.

So what the hell happens now?


----------



## Moonbat

What an ending, I thought the last episode (of the series) was a bit neh, and was kind of an anticlimax, but the last 5 minutes saw that off.
Quite interesting really.
I guess they carry on but no doubt the 'old one' will feature alot. I wonder if the boy from Becoming Human will come back in next series as a Token vampire of the group

but I have a few questions, mainly regarding continuity.
In series 2 (which I am now watching, well not now, now I'm at work, but at home I will be watching it over the next few days) there is a bit of an inconsistancy when it comes to Annie and how 'solid' she is.
She's working in a pub, so she can obviously touch things, but someone mentions that she is 'squishy' so she shouldn't touch people too much, but then she is having plenty of physical contact with the people, Sol, and Hugh. So which one is it? Is she squishy and would they notice that she is a ghost, or has she become so real that she can be just like a normal person.
Also, she always wears the clothes she died in, but in the episode I have just ranted about, she takes her cardigan/shawl thing off, if she can touch clothes why can't she just put some other ones on, she never sleeps so its not like her clothes would revert back to her grey stuff.

Anyway, enough questioning, it is a brilliant series and I look forward to another one to follow in (probably) a year or so!


----------



## Mouse

Annie could touch people for a while (and they could see her) because she didn't go through her door at the end of series one. I think. It gets resolved during series two and she'll go back to being invisible by all but the supernaturals.


----------

